

IOS passes Linux to become third most popular Internet browsing platform - inovica
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/09/03/ios-passes-linux-to-become-third-most-popular-internet-browsing-platform/

======
josephholsten
Kinda strange that they don't lump android and linux. What exactly is this
'platform' they speak of? It's not the browser used I guess. But it's not like
they're calling KDE and Gnome separate platforms either.

~~~
TallGuyShort
I would think the significant issue here (based on their comments) is that a
famous mobile platform has passed a famous desktop platform.

